# Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?



## DerBreuberger (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

nächste Woche werde ich beim Hegefischen bei einem fremden Verein an einem mir unbekannten See (ca. 2ha) mitmachen. Es geht auf Weißfische aller Art. Die Angelmethode ist nicht vorgegeben. Die Gespräche mit Mitangelern besagen, dass einige auf Match- aber viele auf das klassische Futterkorbangeln setzen.

Jetzt habe ich in den letzten Wochen mein Herz an das Method Feedern verloren und gute Erfolge an unserem Vereinssee erzielen können, sodass ich auch gern beim Hegefischen auf Method setzen möchte.

Frage: Habe ich mit Nachteilen in der Fängigkeit gegenüber den klassischen Futterkorbangeln zu rechnen? Schließlich benutze ich keine Lebendköder und befürchte, dass sich die Fische - an diesem Tag – eher auf die Lebendköder der anderen Angel stützen.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Frage: Habe ich mit Nachteilen in der Fängigkeit gegenüber den klassischen Futterkorbangeln zu rechnen? Schließlich benutzt ich keine Lebendköder und befürchte, dass sich die Fische - an diesem Tag – eher auf die Lebendköder der anderen Angel stützen.



Das kann passieren. Es kann aber genau so gut sein, dass die Fische dann angesichts dieser "Inflation" deine Pellets und Mini-Bolies bevorzugen.


----------



## Aloha (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Kann ich beim Angeln mit Method Feeder nicht auch 
Lebende Köder benutzen .Falls nein. Würde mich das warum interessieren


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

klar kann man, mache ich häufig mit Maden am Maggot Clip oder am Mag-Aligner Rig. Man sollte halt nach Möglichkeit den haken schön frei halten (Haar) zwecks Hackeffekt. Und man merkt natürlich nicht so leicht wenn Kleinfisch die Maden klaut oder auslutscht.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Wobei künstliche Maden, am besten auftreibend, am Haar auch mehr als nur eine Alternative sind!


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

zu Kunst-Pur kann ich mich nie ganz durchringen, funktioniert bei uns im sautrüben Wasser auch net so gut. Aber ne Kombi is Super.

Davon ab, was beim Method Feeder nicht so gut funktioniert ist natürlich Lebendköder im Futter, dadurch ist der Zweck des Methodfeeders bißchen ausgehebelt da diese das Futter schnell lockern und auflösen.
eine Alternative die sich aber genau wie der Method fischt sind diese vorgebleiten Inlinemadenkörbe (z.B.Korum). So einen, genug Madenvorrat und am Haken ne Kombi aus Kunst- und echter Made wird selten gefischt kann aber höchst effektiv sein.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Wer auf Maden nicht im MF-Futter nicht verzichten will, der kann sie ja vorher im Froster "killen". Notwendig stufe ich sie aber nicht ein.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer auf Maden nicht verzichten ..........


Wobei das ja am eigentlichen Sinn des Methodfeederns vorbei geht . :q
Was die Eingangsfrage angeht ;
An einem unbekannten Gewässer würde ich mich auf keine Experimente einlassen.
Heißt also klassisch feedern.
Wobei man Pellets und Miniboilies auch mit dem klassischen feedern kombinieren kann. 
Die größere Lockwirkung geht wohl
vom gut gemachten und gut arbeitenden Futter aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Klassisches Feedern fängt garantiert mehr und lässt eine einfachere Futterstrategie zu. Beim Methodfeedern muss das Futter in eine Richtung gehen, während du beim Futterkorb aktives, wie passives Futter anbieten kannst, mit Mengen steuern und auch Köder einfach quer Beet anbieten kannst.

Lebende Köder beim Method sind halt so eine Sache, da diese bei guter Aktion das Futter zerwühlen und den gewollten Effekt mindern können, gar in den Methodkorb ( je nach Modell ) sich reinkriechen. Man muss das Methodfeedern auch etwas anders betrachten in unseren Gewässern im Vergleich zu den Paylakes in GB.

Generell muss man klar Unterscheiden auf welche Fische es geht und wie man dann zum Erfolg kommt. Viel Kleinfisch, gar ein malerischer Katastrophen-Tag wo die Fische nicht fressen oder kaum, wo du mit wenig Futter, keinen Partikeln nur lockst, lässt den Kollegen mit der Stippe, Verkürzt, Abroller oder einfachem Feedern aber garantiert besser aussehen als mit dem Meth. Der muss nämlich gut bestückt sein um zu arbeiten. 

Fällt dir das Futter beim Aufprall des Korbes in 100 Teile um den Platz arbeitest du dann wieder mit der Futterkorbvariante gehandycaped.

Rundum, Feeder oder Match, Stippe oder Bolo. Method wäre mir zu Risikofreudig.


----------



## DerBreuberger (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

o.k. Danke für eure Hinweise!

  Ich hab mich für eine Doppelstrategie entschieden. Die erste Rute werde ich auf kürzere Entfernung mit Method Feederkörbe mit den bekannten Boilies und Dubbells fischen. Die zweite Rute werde ich auf weitere Entfernung mit klassischen Futterkorb mit den klassischen Lebendködern und Mais etc. fischen. Die Zeit wird zeigen, welche Rute mit welcher Methode letztlich fängiger ist und ich kann dann darauf reagieren.

  Ob und wie es funktioniert hat, werde ich euch in einem Feedback geben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> o.k. Danke für eure Hinweise!
> 
> Ich hab mich für eine Doppelstrategie entschieden. Die erste Rute werde ich auf kürzere Entfernung mit Method Feederkörbe mit den bekannten Boilies und Dubbells fischen. Die zweite Rute werde ich auf weitere Entfernung mit klassischen Futterkorb mit den klassischen Lebendködern und Mais etc. fischen. Die Zeit wird zeigen, welche Rute mit welcher Methode letztlich fängiger ist und ich kann dann darauf reagieren.
> 
> Ob und wie es funktioniert hat, werde ich euch in einem Feedback geben.



Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist der See 2Ha groß, wenn dazu noch umringt von Bäumen kannst du das Futterkorbangeln sowieso abhaken. 

Wir haben auch so einen Tümpel und selbst die kleinsten Körbe versagen, da bei jeder Bewegung des Korbes, sei es auch nur ungewollt extreme viel Blätter an und im Korb befinden. Wenn du dort noch nicht geangelt hast würde ich dir auch klar zur Posenmontage raten, besser noch Stippe.

Hast du schon einige Infos zum Gewässer ?


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Frage: Habe ich mit Nachteilen in der Fängigkeit gegenüber den klassischen Futterkorbangeln zu rechnen? Schließlich benutze ich keine Lebendköder und befürchte, dass sich die Fische - an diesem Tag – eher auf die Lebendköder der anderen Angel stützen.



Ja hat man - Nachteil meiner Meinung: Method ist selektiver auf Große
Normaler Korb fängt quasi alles. keine Ahnung, wie das bei euch mit Hegefischen gewertet wird, aber die Hegefischen, die ich kenne, da gehts nach Masse und da halte ich ne normale Feedermontage oder ne Pole für fängiger. ok 1 ordentlicher karpfen könnte es rausreissen, aber ob die taktik sinnvoll ist....
Einfach aus dem Grund, dass sich Kleinfisch meistens viel schneller am Platz einstellt und beim Methodkorb alleine durch den Köder manche Fische gar nicht erst am Haken hängen, weil sie den Miniboilie oder ähnliches nicht schlucken können.


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Davon ab, was beim Method Feeder nicht so gut funktioniert ist natürlich Lebendköder im Futter, dadurch ist der Zweck des Methodfeeders bißchen ausgehebelt da diese das Futter schnell lockern und auflösen.



Madenkleber - geht super, alternativ allerdings besser im pelletfeeder fütterbar, man behält aber den vorteil des mf korbes bei, kurzes vorfach direkt im futter

was auch super geht - den t-bag der inselaffen nutzen, die sache mit dem pva ist eigentlich das idiotensicherste überhaupt. 

oder wie andal schon gesagt hat tote maden, was beim mf auch sinn macht, weil man will den köder ja im futter behalten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Ja hat man - Nachteil meiner Meinung: Method ist selektiver auf Große
> Normaler Korb fängt quasi alles. keine Ahnung, wie das bei euch mit Hegefischen gewertet wird, aber die Hegefischen, die ich kenne, da gehts nach Masse und da halte ich ne normale Feedermontage oder ne Pole für fängiger. ok 1 ordentlicher karpfen könnte es rausreissen, aber ob die taktik sinnvoll ist....
> Einfach aus dem Grund, dass sich Kleinfisch meistens viel schneller am Platz einstellt und beim Methodkorb alleine durch den Köder manche Fische gar nicht erst am Haken hängen, weil sie den Miniboilie oder ähnliches nicht schlucken können.



Du kannst mit Method auch auf kleineren Weißfisch gehen, dann bist aber wie schon geschrieben bei einem Futterkorb mit Handycap angekommen. Brassen mit 25 cm schlürfen Miniboilies mit 10mm auch hinter, da besteht keine Sorge.

Nur wird die Menge an Fisch einfach nicht ausreichen, geschweige denn das ich nicht glaube das beim Hegefischen Karpfen und Co. gewertet werden. In der Regeln läuft es doch auf Brassen, Güstern, Rotaugen und Rotfedern hinaus.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob jemand mit Method den Stippern und Matchern paroli bieten kann, bin aber eher verhalten dem Gegenüber.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Natürlich ist das Angeln mit Method selektiver und man hat evtl den ein oder anderen Fisch weniger, dafür meist größer.

Aber...
Wenn beim Hegefischen in dieser kleinen Pfütze haufenweise Stipper, Feeder- Match- ....angler Ihre Maden und Würmchen draußen haben, kapieren die Fische rel. schnell, dass bei jeder Made ein Risiko besteht. Anders Angeln ist vielleicht nicht so falsch. Miniboilies, Pellets, Dumbbells, Kunstmais .... gibt es auch schon richtig klein, falls man es doch mal ne Nummer kleiner braucht.
Wenn Du Dein Herz an die Angelart verloren Hast und Du Vertrauen in die Art hast.... never change a running system.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Angeln mit Method selektiver und man hat evtl den ein oder anderen Fisch weniger, dafür meist größer.
> 
> Aber...
> Wenn beim Hegefischen in dieser kleinen Pfütze haufenweise Stipper, Feeder- Match- ....angler Ihre Maden und Würmchen draußen haben, kapieren die Fische rel. schnell, dass bei jeder Made ein Risiko besteht. Anders Angeln ist vielleicht nicht so falsch. Miniboilies, Pellets, Dumbbells, Kunstmais .... gibt es auch schon richtig klein, falls man es doch mal ne Nummer kleiner braucht.
> Wenn Du Dein Herz an die Angelart verloren Hast und Du Vertrauen in die Art hast.... never change a running system.



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Fische doof genug um jede Made zu Inhalieren, obgleich 2 Personen am See sitzen oder 80. Kritischer ist es mit dem Futter wenn du neben 2 Freaks sitzt die dir alles vom Platz ziehen.

Wo ich mir auch wieder die Frage stelle was mit MF dann passieren soll, wenn du kaum Fütterst, quasi ja nur die Masse im Korb lockt und der Nebenmann mit Futterwolken gut Alarm macht. Fakt ist auch, das du mit der Stippe/Match die großen fängst.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Ja die Sache mit dem Futter...
Deshalb geh ich auf kein Hegefischen mehr. Kaum sieht einer, dass Du besser fängst, versauen Sie Dir Deinen Platz mit haufenweise Futter schön gestreut.... #q

Aber versuch macht kluch....gib dem Method auf einer Rute ne Möglichkeit. Sollte es sich nicht lohnen. Rute raus und fertige Match rein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ja die Sache mit dem Futter...
> Deshalb geh ich auf kein Hegefischen mehr. Kaum sieht einer, dass Du besser fängst, versauen Sie Dir Deinen Platz mit haufenweise Futter schön gestreut.... #q
> 
> Aber versuch macht kluch....gib dem Method auf einer Rute ne Möglichkeit. Sollte es sich nicht lohnen. Rute raus und fertige Match rein.



Gerade wenn es per Auslosung der Plätze eng wird und dein Nebenmann nicht weit weg ist, kannst du echt die Arschkarte ziehen. Wir hatten großes Hegeangeln mit 80 Teilnehmern und neben mir hatte jemand gesessen der sehr Großzügig war. Nebst 6 x Futterstraße geworfen noch ca. 6 Bälle Futter. Danach war im Umkreis von 100 Meter einfach ruhe.

Dementsprechend auch mein Ergebnis, weil ich etwas Nachziehen musste und die Fische dann auch Satt waren. So einfach geht das manchmal, weniger ist teils mehr. Gestern beim Üben hab ich 60 Fische fangen können, was ein sehr guter Schnitt war mit sehr wenig Futter. Kastaniengroße Bälle im Virtelstundentackt, war kein Thema. 

Wir wollen ja locken, nicht sättigen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ja die Sache mit dem Futter...
> Deshalb geh ich auf kein Hegefischen mehr. Kaum sieht einer, dass Du besser fängst, versauen Sie Dir Deinen Platz mit haufenweise Futter schön gestreut.... #q
> 
> Aber versuch macht kluch....gib dem Method auf einer Rute ne Möglichkeit. Sollte es sich nicht lohnen. Rute raus und fertige Match rein.



Sorry, wie kann man Deinen Futterplatz versauen?
Werfen die Kollegen quer auf Deinen Platz?
Oder verstreuen die Kollegen auf ihrenPlatz das Futter? Und das soll dann ein Problem für Dein Platz sein?

Also den Trick muss Du mir mal erklären.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*

Ich würde Method und normal Feedern auf dem selben Platz, die Methodrute vllt. 2-3m vom eigentlichen Futterplatz anbieten. Erstens splittest du dir die fische nicht, sondern hälst sie an der selben stelle und Zweitens kriegst du mit der Method leicht abseits dann häufig die scheueren, größeren Fische.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry, wie kann man Deinen Futterplatz versauen?
> Werfen die Kollegen quer auf Deinen Platz?
> Oder verstreuen die Kollegen auf ihrenPlatz das Futter? Und das soll dann ein Problem für Dein Platz sein?
> 
> Also den Trick muss Du mir mal erklären.



Die werfen einfach mit dem eigenen Futterkorb, oder Futterschleuder, einen großen Fleck um deinen Futterplatz und / oder ziehen eine Schöne Bahn zu Ihrem Platz. Schon lässt bei Dir die Beißfrequenz nach, weil mehr Futter um deinen Platz zu finden ist und / oder die Fische zum anderen wandern. Mir war diese Taktik immer zu blöd, da wurde ich zu sehr als "Gentleman" erzogen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ist Futterkorb angeln fängiger als Method Feedern?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Die werfen einfach mit dem eigenen Futterkorb, oder Futterschleuder, einen großen Fleck um deinen Futterplatz, oder Futterschleuder und / oder ziehen eine Schöne Bahn zu Ihrem Platz. Schon lässt bei Dir die Beißfrequenz nach, weil mehr Futter um deinen Platz zu finden ist und / oder die Fische zum anderen wandern. Mir war diese Taktik immer zu blöd, da wurde ich zu sehr als "Gentleman" erzogen.



Zumal ein Schwarm Fische nun nicht so groß ist als das sie die ganze Fläche für 2 Angler abdecken. Zieht dein Futter nicht, sind sie weg. Das wird einem schnell klar wenn die Teilnehmerzahl hoch ist, die zu beangelnde Fläche klein, mit Pech hast du wenig Strukturen, beschissenen Untergrund, gar zwischen 2 Bäumen wo du quasi nur nach Vorn werfen kannst. Perfekter Angeltag würde ich sagen. :vik:


----------

